# Mtnl and Bsnl(Public Grievance)



## paroh (Jun 1, 2010)

I think many of the user using Mtnl or Bsnl land line or broadband, and they are just ignoring the user problem and the complaints. Now there is a new way to deal with them just launch a  Public Grievance
*mis.bsnl.co.in/pgs/internet/pgwebregn.asp


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 1, 2010)

They wont even see any of the stuff  Its just a way to make fool of customers.


----------



## paroh (Jun 2, 2010)

This works for me


----------

